# John Deere 210



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

My friend has a 210. He says it quit moving. He told me he had a guy rework the PTO on it a year or two ago. I take it, it's a mechanical PTO. Just how would you repair this. I really want to know where I can get a service repair manual.


----------

